# Just wanted to say hi



## Chaos (Sep 6, 2004)

Took delivery of my TT Roadster on Wednesday (X Reg), awesome car.
Should be joining the club soon 

Just ordered my new personal plate J13 TTR (my initials are JB)

Look forward to chatting to you all in the future.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Welcome on-board!!!

Get that TTOC badge stuck on ASAP


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi indeed!

3 good choices made there - nice one


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Welcome aboard JB - is that Jim Beam or Jack Black?


----------

